# Logitech z623 owners meet. (Is it normal for my set?)



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everyone this is a long story short.
I purchased logitech z623 on ebay for 7400/-. It is factory sealed piece. But when I connected to power socket no power supply. Got a replacement product yesterday. Connected it and no issues regarding power supply. But the huge disappointment is its sound. 
 Satilites are pretty loud and clear, but the problem is with bass. Bass is boomy mostly and tight with few songs but it pretty low sound.
Input device - computer.
Volume- 50%
Bass -50%(low bass sound)
         -100% (ok sound but boooooomy)
1. Is there any problem or it is fine?
2. I can't hear the bass kick near subwoofer but in the middle of satilites. Why? If I put my ear near woofer I get humming and boomy sound. Is it normal?.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 20, 2015)

Try to put a cloth next to the vent of subwoofer. See if you see that cloth flying away or if the air push is high .
I have unboxed and used the Z623 for few days since I bought it for someone.
The bass was lower than my Sony D9 however it was very tight and accurate.

Btw . try changing the input source and cable.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Try to put a cloth next to the vent of subwoofer. See if you see that cloth flying away or if the air push is high .
> I have unboxed and used the Z623 for few days since I bought it for someone.
> The bass was lower than my Sony D9 however it was very tight and accurate.
> 
> Btw . try changing the input source and cable.


I did frequency sweep with an app from play store "frequency generator ".
With results  I was totally disappointed 
20 hz to 60hz woofer is pretty strong.
From 60hz sound reduced to considerable amount in woofer.
My main concern is, satilites responding to bass frequencies. **** that!!
I turned the sub all the way down(muted) and did the test and sats are responding from 40hz and goes on till 20khz. 
Can you please test your any 2.1 system and reply please! . This app below.
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/21/5326e92b5da1ce5c7d6d100265be1863.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Can you post the pics detailing the input to woofer panel and your computer panels ?


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

At present I connected to mobile
Here are the pics.
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/21/97385c06fe50b4fcd99c0b74d47f3557.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/21/bde26020901b9342388da3d064af1626.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Try this

over 70Hz I can hear sound from Satellites too.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Which speakers?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> At present I connected to mobile
> Here are the pics.
> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/21/97385c06fe50b4fcd99c0b74d47f3557.jpg
> 
> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/21/bde26020901b9342388da3d064af1626.jpg



Connect to other sources. Check cable connections once again.

- - - Updated - - -



Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Which speakers?



*onlinetonegenerator.com/

above 70Hz the sound overlaps with speakers too.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry for late reply 
I just tested it out. My sats are responding from 40hz which should not respond till 250hz as per specs.
This is most noticeable when I was playing bass boosted song and sats are distorting.
Bye the way which speakers you are using ? Z623?


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Sorry for late reply
> I just tested it out. My sats are responding from 40hz which should not respond till 250hz as per specs.
> This is most noticeable when I was playing bass boosted song and sats are distorting.
> Bye the way which speakers you are using ? Z623?



yeah, z623.

My sats start sounding from 70Hz using the tone generator link i shared earlier.

Post a video of the freq sweep with sub at zero.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Ok stay online I will post the video within 15 mins.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

It is saying network error after 90%.
Wait let me upload in YouTube and give u link


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry network issues at present. 
Extremely sorry I will upload tomorrow morning. Early morning


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is 1st video link.
I used app called frequency sound generator.
Frequency -20hz to 100hz 
(U can see the frequency on top of screen)
Careful with ur volume.

 *youtu.be/KnJsR6yGQ8Q


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is second video
40hz is not that audible so not played.

*youtu.be/8vwUgkqFuVM


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

That certainly is crossover issue. Get it replaced.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

I previously used f&d f6000. The minute I connected them they are sounding wierd. Then I have done the same test and bass is coming from tweeters.. Wasted 7k for them. Now another 7k. Why? Is there any fault in power supply?
I'm also getting shock when I touch aux and headphone socket. 
What to do now? this is a replaced product. Will they replace again?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> I previously used f&d f6000. The minute I connected them they are sounding wierd. Then I have done the same test and bass is coming from tweeters.. Wasted 7k for them. Now another 7k. Why? Is there any fault in power supply?
> I'm also getting shock when I touch aux and headphone socket.
> What to do now? this is a replaced product. Will they replace again?



Try it in your friend's PC ? 

They will replace. Post the youtube video as observation.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can u plz post a video of frequency sweep with the above said app without sub.
I am really curious to listen how it sounds. Plz....


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Try it in your friend's PC ?
> 
> They will replace. Post the youtube video as observation.


I know I will not be that exiting for you. But for my sake. Please do a 20 to 100hz sweep on sats. Plz .


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Uploading. There is no sound at half the volume. I saw that you kept full volume. Yeah, the frequencies are audible. I never play at full volume.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Uploading. There is no sound at half the volume. I saw that you kept full volume. Yeah, the frequencies are audible. I never play at full volume.


Yah It is audible at full volume. Then make at half volume I will compare with my set with half volume.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Yah It is audible at full volume. Then make at half volume I will compare with my set with half volume.



It's not audible at half the volume (not the volume i listen to). My net is not fast. Takes lot of time to upload.

If you think it's boomy then probably it is boomy and you need a good soundcard.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Make at sd quality


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

This video will be deciding factor for me to replace or not. Really I am really thankful to you.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> This video will be deciding factor for me to replace or not. Really I am really thankful to you.





It's at full volume. I had to bump up volume on my audio player too.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

First of all thank u so much for ur time and effort.  
Regarding the issue I think they are sounding pretty much similar to my system. 
What do you think?


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

This proves that logitech is fitting bullshit cheap crossovers and they are proudly saying that they are THX certified. 
Any way my next setup will be bookshelf speakers + a decent amp.
I am getting headache with this boomy  , rattling subwoofer. I wonder how people are liking this rattling sound.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> This proves that logitech is fitting bullshit cheap crossovers and they are proudly saying that they are THX certified.
> Any way my next setup will be bookshelf speakers + a decent amp.
> I am getting headache with this boomy  , rattling subwoofer. I wonder how people are liking this rattling sound.



Which soundcard are you using ? I don't see any issues with my speakers. Bought it for games and movies. 

If you want something for music then look elsewhere.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

On board sound.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Even with movies don't u feel the boominess all over the room?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Even with movies don't u feel the boominess all over the room?



Nope, watching Godzilla was surreal. Even better than theater experience. 

Get a good soundcard if that helps.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ok may be I should get a sound card.
I am not saying it is totally boomy.
Like in blue eyes song by honey sing I don't get short and precise kick like in my headphones. I gives the kick but there is boomy air before and after the bass kick.
Is it OK?


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 22, 2015)

Fine thanks for your help man.
Can't even imagine world without Internet. A man from other part of the country helped me


----------

